# Capt Jenn Casey, Public Affairs Officer, Halifax NS



## Eye In The Sky (17 May 2020)

Link to the RCAF release:  https://twitter.com/RCAF_ARC/status/1262162297331556353

RIP


----------



## GR66 (17 May 2020)

Thoughts and prayers for the crew and their families.


----------



## PuckChaser (17 May 2020)

Global is reporting the deceased is Capt Jennifer Casey, the Team PAO. https://twitter.com/MercedesGlobal/status/1262164779755614209

Great picture of her here: https://www.freshdaily.ca/news/2020/05/snowbirds-jennifer-casey-plane-crash-kamloops/?fbclid=IwAR0sLtjDL-_yvbP6RlZUUvc-ON_PGIR6uXb19cBTWZUTjR5P_si2dia7slI


----------



## MilEME09 (17 May 2020)

Nova Scotia can't catch a break, rest in peace Captain, and may the injured member recover quickly


----------



## Eye In The Sky (17 May 2020)

From the RCAF FB Page

“Today, the #RCAF has suffered another tragic loss of a dedicated member of the RCAF team and #CFSnowbirds. We grieve alongside Jenn’s family, friends and colleagues and are deeply saddened. Our thoughts also go out to the loved ones of Captain Richard MacDougall. We hope for a swift recovery from his injuries.”

- Lieutenant General Al Meinzinger, Commander Royal Canadian Air Force


----------



## RocketRichard (18 May 2020)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> From the RCAF FB Page
> 
> “Today, the #RCAF has suffered another tragic loss of a dedicated member of the RCAF team and #CFSnowbirds. We grieve alongside Jenn’s family, friends and colleagues and are deeply saddened. Our thoughts also go out to the loved ones of Captain Richard MacDougall. We hope for a swift recovery from his injuries.”
> 
> - Lieutenant General Al Meinzinger, Commander Royal Canadian Air Force


RIP Capt Casey 

Veritas


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OldSolduer (18 May 2020)

RIP ma’am


----------



## tomahawk6 (18 May 2020)

My sympathies to the Captain's friends and family may you rest in peace .

"Up, up the long delirious burning blue 
I've topped the wind-swept heights with easy grace, 
where never lark, or even eagle, flew; 
and, while with silent, lifting mind I've trod 
the high untrespassed sanctity of space, 
put out my hand and touched the face of God."

john magee
High Flight


----------



## RocketRichard (18 May 2020)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> My sympathies to the Captain's friends and family may you rest in peace .
> 
> "Up, up the long delirious burning blue
> I've topped the wind-swept heights with easy grace,
> ...


RIP 

Veritas


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lenaitch (18 May 2020)

Man oh man.  Deepest condolences to the member and her family and hopes for a full recovery for the pilot.  Nova Scotia and the RCAF must be wondering which gods they have angered.  Between Covid and some personal stuff over this past winter, I'm voting for a do-over.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (23 May 2020)

From the RCAF FB Page:

Capt Casey's Homecoming to Nova Scotia

Join us in honouring Captain Jennifer Casey, Public Affairs Officer for the Canadian Forces Snowbirds. Captain Casey’s homecoming to Halifax will be streamed LIVE on this page on Sunday, May 24 at 5 p.m. Atlantic Daylight Time.

Captain Casey was lost in an aircraft crash in Kamloops, BC, during Operation INSPIRATION on May 17th.


I believe the official route is being made public today...I'll post it once I see it.

From the Halifax Today website:

Participants and spectators are encouraged to wear the Snowbirds colours -- red and white -- or Habs jerseys, Tragically Hip apparel, or Star Wars clothing -- all things Jenn was a fan of, according to her family.

The CAF says there has been a last-minute route change and full details on the route will be shared tomorrow. For now, the family says the route will go through the North end of Halifax and is long enough to ensure two metres of distancing for spectators.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (23 May 2020)

From the Canadian Forces Snowbirds FB page:  

Captain Jennifer Casey will arrive in Halifax on Sunday, May 24 at 5:00 p.m. ADT. There will be a motorcade to honour her final trip home starting shortly after her arrival at the airport. If you would like to pay your respects as the motorcade passes, please adhere to COVID-19 guidelines. Capt Casey’s family encourages you to wear red and white (the Snowbird colours) in her honour.

Update: Please note that the procession will not exit the Halifax Airport via Bell Blvd, but will instead proceed from the Shell Aerocentre onto Barnes Drive, right onto Baldwin Drive, left onto Pratt & Whitney Drive, right onto Aerotech Dr and then left onto the exit for Highway 102 Southbound to Halifax.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (26 May 2020)

Capt. Casey has been added to our Fallen Comrade page.
https://army.ca/forums/index.php?action=profile;area=summary;u=65560


----------

